# Med I take



## DonnaCarter (Jun 29, 2002)

Hello every one I wanted to let you know the meds I take so far. OxyContin 10 mg Flexerail 10 mg That is the only two I take for pain. I also have high blood pressure. I take tiazac for that. I'm might be trying Effexor XR very soon. I go to the doctor tomorrow. 6-8-2002 Thank you so much for listening to me. It helps so much to talk. Luv, donna xoxo


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

What is Oxycontin and how is it suppose to help you for pain? I'm familiar with the Flexeril -- that's a muscle relaxer.Thanks.Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

try not to get on the medi-go-round.im on too many drugs and dont know how to stop,it seems i need em all.ive heard of oxicontin,tell us more about it.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Donna, how did you get on with the doctor last month about Effexor? I take Tramadol (Ultram/Zydol) every other evening. It seems to work more effectively at night time, which suits me as that is when my leg and back pain is worse.


> quote:Tramadol is a synthetic analogue of codeine that binds to mu opiate receptors and inhibits norepinephrine and serotonin reuptake


You can read about it here: http://opioids.com/tramadol/tramang.html and I take Co-Proxamol as needed as my 'usual' painkiller, have done for 8 years. It's a mixture of paracetamol & the mild opiate destropropoxyphene. Neither is suficient (even combined), but are better than anything else I have tried which includes NSAIDs, codeine and ones used for arthritis. I was taking ibuprofen (an NSAID) at high doses (1600mg per day) two summers ago, which was quite helpful but in the end it started to hurt my stomach more than the pain I was taking it for!







I think NSAIDs are very helpful for mild to moderate pain as long as you can tolerate them. Feisty and Squrts, here is some info on Oxycontin: http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/oxyc...xycontin-qa.htm


> quote:1. What kind of medicine is OxyContin?OxyContin contains oxycodone, a very strong narcotic pain reliever similar to morphine. OxyContin is designed so that the oxycodone is slowly released over time, allowing it to be used twice daily. You should never break, chew, or crush the OxyContin tablet since this causes a large amount of oxycodone to be released from the tablet all at once, potentially resulting in a dangerous or fatal drug overdose.2. What kind of pain is appropriate to treat with OxyContin?OxyContin is intended to help relieve pain that is moderate to severe in intensity, when that pain is present all the time, and expected to continue for a long time. This level of pain severity may be caused by a variety of different medical conditions.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

oxycontin is very controversial.tom


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Tom!It's also very constipating for those of us with that problem. It slows the intestinal tract down. Wasn't sure what it was until Susan posted, and then I found an "old" bottle in the drawer----I mean several years old. Almost full, too. Then I remembered my Doc gving me the prescription to see if it would help the migraines. Took it a few times and it did nothing----except for the constipation. So I stopped taking them, and today........I flushed them down the toilet!!! In fact, I cleaned out all the old stuff sitting around and guess what---I have more room now!!!







So, for those of you that have C problems---don't take unless you consult with your Doc and be sure to have on hand a good supply of Milk of Magnesia, Glycerin suppositories, stool softeners, etc. just in case.


----------

